# Greetings From New Member



## mshugg (Aug 16, 2015)

Hello All.

I'm back into power boating with a new Whitetip 15 with a Suzuki 60. It's not quite micro, but it's the smallest boat I've run in many years, more of a lil skiff than micro. I just finished rigging her and will get some pictures up soon. I spent a lot of time lurking here, and many posts were helpful to me as I did the work. Thanks to all. 

Best,

Michael


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Welcome Micheal! I'll take a 12yr Balvenie neat please!


----------

